# cat got your tongue ?



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

When my Lilly-girl was a little girl, and I was an over protective mother, i used to watch her like a hawk with everything; new toys , play time, toilet time, dinner time....
One day she decided to help herself to old Ludo's meal of chunky steak. Now she was only 12 weeks old, not a big kitty, and certainly never had a chunky peice of steak like this before.
Before I could stop her, she grabbed a piece and took off into the dining room with me chasing her. Out of reach I could hear her chewing away at this peice of meat, and in the dim light could see she was already having trouble (it was a bit stringy).
I talk to my cats all the time so I was saying to her " you silly girl, you'll choke on that great big thing " and trying to reach her in the darkness I thought it best to quickly grab the peice of meat from her mouth.
She began making choking noises and I was finding it difficult to get the meat. 
" oh god ! its stuck in her throat !!" I cried.
My fiance , hearing my panicked voice, came darting into the room 
" whats wrong !?!"
I screamed for him to turn on the light as Lilly was choking on some meat.
He flicked the switch, and as I was on my belly, half under the table, meat in fingertips, I could see....... I HAD HOLD OF HER TONGUE !


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

:lol: It must have been scary for you when you thought she was chocking, and don't worry about talking to your cats I do it as well


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Hee hee, that must have been scary and so relieving all at the same time! I've never been able to grab my cats tongue, I just couldn't imagine being able to grab it by accident.


----------

